
Zynga sues 2 former employees over alleged massive data heist - socalnate1
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/11/zynga-sues-2-former-employees-over-alleged-massive-data-heist/
======
ChuckMcM
Why do people even do this? Not the suing, I understand that, but employee
jumps ship from Company A to go to company B and uses the laptop of Company A
to access a lot of data just before they go.

I really resonate with the feeling "wow this company is really screwing
up/failing this project I've thrown my heart and soul into" but going from
there to exfiltrating all of the data so that you can (presumably) take it to
a competitor company and make it flourish there? When you step back and think
about it you might think several things.

Do I want to hire someone who will steal the IP of the company they are
leaving and bring it to me? Why wouldn't they steal my IP and take it to one
of my competitors?

Do I want to work for a company that is ok with people bringing in stolen IP?
What sort of other unethical behaviors do they tolerate and am I ok with those
too?

Reminds me of the Groucho Marx quip that he doesn't want to join any club that
would have him as a member :-)

------
DrScump
Intellectual property stolen _from_ Zynga? Oh, the irony!

------
SturgeonsLaw
> Obviously I know you have that clause about not taking people so I am always
> careful. :-)

 _sent via text message_

